# Partial DIY Home Depot American Woodmark Kitchen remodel blog!



## pcampbell (Feb 7, 2008)

Open fire :whistling2:

http://xj.cdevco.net/kitchen/


----------



## pcampbell (Feb 7, 2008)

I received a comment from "Gary" but I lost his e-mail address. Basically he suggested I could have gotten the same cabinets for 1/4 the cost as the $5500 we paid for the 19 plywood sided American Woodmark cabinets. 

Our cabinets are already in production so it is too late to change, but for others I am sure they would love to know where you could get comparable cabinets for 1/4 the price. I wonder if Gary is someone from this website and if so please do share the knowledge!


----------



## DepotDweller (Dec 20, 2007)

It only took a glance for me to see the, or at least, A problem..........$6K for labor???? That's one small kitchen, how could it cost that much? Have you considered doing the demo yourself? 

We're having Thomasville cabinets installed by home depot, putting the official order in on Sunday. Our kitchen is approx. 12X15 and we're adding an entire hutch (3 bottom cabinets, 2 corner cabinets, 3 on each side going up, 2 across joining the 2 sides) The cabinets will be 6500. and the granite will be 5K, but we have 65sf. 

You may want to ask about the labor costs and ask where you can cut back a little. 

Enjoy your new kitchen..................we live and learn. :thumbsup:


----------



## pcampbell (Feb 7, 2008)

The Home Depot quote was $4400 but I wanted to budget a little extra. I think inevitably things come up. 

Now you mention doing the demo, I think this is a great idea. If we do part of the demo, like the base cabinets, then we can have the floor guys come in and do the floors before Home Depot ever steps foot in the house. This will save the Depot guys an entire trip here. Instead of having to come, demo, then leave, and come back after floors are done, they can come after raw floors are in, finish the demo and begin doing any patch work and go directly into base cabinet installation.

The only thing that I was concerned about were the water pipes, which come up through the floor. I do not know how this is supposed to get handled exactly.... do we cut the pipes below the floor and then put new ones in? Floor around the pipes? etc. Might be a question for the plumbing section.

We have not gotten our cabinets just yet but they are well into production. The break down of Home Depot's cost is on the page on the second table down... here it is:

Demo of existing kitchen and soffits, not including floor $743 
Install mouldings $440 
Mount/install microhood $198 
Sheetrock walls and ceiling where soffits were removed $246 
Install undermount sink with supply lines, shut off valves, piping and traps provided by installer $484 
Install dishwasher with fittings provided by installer $220 
Wall cabinet installation $1232 
Base cabinet installation $739 
End panel installation $132

Another thing I would imagine I could do is the microhood.


----------

